# 14 day veg,23w cfl,4-kush seeds



## full of purple (May 14, 2017)

let's see how how big they get
Small party cups
1 23w 2700k cfl
Just plain tap water and a good soil


----------



## full of purple (May 20, 2017)

Update 
I e only watered a few times and rotated them amazing


----------



## full of purple (May 20, 2017)

Not sure if I should keep these indoor or outside.
Indoor 600w or outside
3 gallons of soil they will have each
What you guys think


----------



## full of purple (May 21, 2017)

4 baby's are looking great one was looking retarded at first with the leaves but it's starting to grow out of 
Temp has been 80-90
Plants are loving it
No heat stress I'm happy


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2017)

Young plants and clones like higher temperatures....


----------



## I'mBatman (Aug 21, 2017)

I've got a plant in a Hempy cup and I'm wondering about transplanting into a bigger bucket. How's your plants coming?


----------



## gr865 (Aug 22, 2017)

This was a Hempy grow using one gallon Folgers buckets.
This started as a SOG, but did not have the plants to make it so.


----------



## I'mBatman (Aug 22, 2017)

gr865 said:


> This was a Hempy grow using one gallon Folgers buckets.
> This started as a SOG, but did not have the plants to make it so.
> View attachment 3998620 View attachment 3998622


Those are very nice looking plants. I've started my third grow even though I haven't finished the first two. Lol they're still growing n my second plant looks much better than the first. Lol. 
I'm going all Hempy from now on. 
I've got 10 clones plus my seedling, I'm going to put in flogers cans. It'll be close to a sog. 
Your plants look great. I hope mine come out like that.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 22, 2017)

I'mBatman said:


> Those are very nice looking plants. I've started my third grow even though I haven't finished the first two. Lol they're still growing n my second plant looks much better than the first. Lol.
> I'm going all Hempy from now on.
> I've got 10 clones plus my seedling, I'm going to put in flogers cans. It'll be close to a sog.
> Your plants look great. I hope mine come out like that.


BM,

That grow was in 2015, the Exodus Cheese was wonderful the WW was so so.
Problem with those grows was yield, very low.
I switched to coco and vertical growing after that grow, First was a bum fuck, 5 plant vertical, coco, but not the nutes for coco. Ended up trying to make Cannabis oil out of it but the yield and product was so bad that it only produced 25 grams of not that good of a medicine.
Second was a horizontal grow 2 plants, 3 gallon smart pots coco with coco nutes, yield 15 zips off the two plants. Very good smoke and made some great medicine.


This summers grow came out alright, you can check my sig at the bottom to view the grow.
5 plant vert, coco, coco nutes, stacked 315W CMH, drip system.
34 total z's, 24 smokable z's and 10.5 z's of, shake 6 oz, 4.5 oz of buds that were too small to trim for smokable buds. Took 3.5 oz from the 24 z's, added it to the 10.5 z's to make some CO for medicine. So 14 z's made 45 grams of good medicine.
6 half gallon and 9 quarts.


GR


----------



## I'mBatman (Aug 22, 2017)

gr865 said:


> BM,
> 
> That grow was in 2015, the Exodus Cheese was wonderful the WW was so so.
> Problem with those grows was yield, very low.
> ...


I'm impressed. I've got my first n second grow in the same tent. The one on the right is almost 4 months old n 7 weeks old on the left. My third, lol, is a Hempy bucket.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 22, 2017)

Not sure what your goal is, but 23W CFL's won't do it for you. Just saying.


----------



## I'mBatman (Aug 22, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Not sure what your goal is, but 23W CFL's won't do it for you. Just saying.


I've got several 23 watts, a 175 watts n 5, 40 watts and I've been cheating n putting them outside every chance I get. I'm just trying to grow some personal stash. I am going to upgrade to a couple of 300 watt LEDs.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 22, 2017)

Before you go LED, lets talk.
IM me, don't want to start a fight from others reading your post.


----------

